# First Russian - First Post!



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Been lurking for a while, and looking at Roy's fine watches... hello all!

First watch I've bought from him, so thought it made a good choice for a first post!



















Very different to my normal taste, just kind of like it!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Dave.....Nice watch


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello Dave, welcome to the forum,


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Dave ans welcome. Good pics too!!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Dave


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Welcome Dave!









Nice watch, nice photos.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome Dave









Nice Vostok you have there









Sorry don`t like the strap but then being a veggie leather isn`t my `thing`









Have you got any other watches you`d like to show


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome everyone!

Very happy with the watch so far, although still getting used to the strap (but the wife really likes it on me, which didn't do any harm on the justification of new watch purchase front...)

(Mach - there are some pictures of my Seiko Samurai floating around by now elsewhere on the forums







- who of us can resist showing around their treasures to like-minded souls?)


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Welcome Dave, nice to see you over here.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I think that straps looks super cool


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

AlexR said:


> I think that straps looks super cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! The thing I didn't see about the strap before I bought it is that the strap (not the pad behind the watch) has a kind of "honeycomb" cross-section:










(Sorry for the dodgy photo!)

Interesting design...


----------



## MartinAtton (Mar 14, 2005)

I too am a proud owner of this model watch. Mine has the red pips and second hand. The watch is great, but I thought the strap was dreadful and have replaced it with a black Darlena leather model with a deployant clasp. The watch has something of a small chunky Panerai look don't you think and I also rather like the idiosyncratic day and night indicator, even though it serves no useful purpose!

Martin


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MartinAtton said:


> I also rather like the idiosyncratic day and night indicator, even though it serves no useful purpose!
> 
> Martin
> 
> ...


I think its a great idea, it would be very useful to me when I`ve done a few night shifts as my brain starts to turn to something like mushy peas and I have a hard time remembering my name never mind if its day or night especially in the winter


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

welcome and great choice !

you now officially have 'russian watch pox', higly contagious and uncureable!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> welcome and great choice !
> 
> you now officially have 'russian watch pox', higly contagious and uncureable!
> 
> ...


Its *True* ,_ pesky buggers!!_









I`ve got 22 so far with another one the way


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Just got a tire-tread strap from Roy to put on the Vostok, what do you think?




























Sorry for the poor picture quality, I had to play with the brightness and contrast to get the strap detail to show up.


----------

